# Intallation de Léopard Snow sur tour G% ne fonctionne pas.



## jenseb99 (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, un beau défi aujourd'Hui.
Je dois installer Léopard Snow sur la tour G5 (première génération) à mon père.
Il n'arrive pas à lire le disque de démarrage.
Je l'ai donc mis en Target mode et je l'ai monté sur mon laptop macbook qui lui lit le disque.
Ça ne fonctionnait, j'ai partitionné le HD en guid.
Ça fonctionnait, je pouvais redémarrer mon ordi (le laptop) en utilisant le HD de la tour et tout fonctionnait bien.
J'éteins tous, je redémarre .... La tour n'ouvre pas, après quelques temps l'écran gris arrive, puis, la terre encadré qui clignote, puis, un point d'interrogation suivi du logo finder qui alterne, sans cesse, sans jamais finir par aboutir.
Je sais qu'il y a déjà des post là dessus, mais aucune solution ne fonctionne d'où la pertinence de ce nouveau post.
j'ai
Redémarré en appuyant sur
Option (alt)
Shift
S
Command, option, p, r
Sur C avec le disque dedans 
RIEN
J'ai réinstallé
Même chose
J'ai reformaté le disque dur (à zéro), j'ai essayé d'ouvrir l'ordi avec le disque de démarrage en appuyant sur C : RIEN
J'ai même ouvert la boïte, retiré le HD vérifié qu'il n'était pas trop empoussiéré, qu'il était bien branché, RIEN
Je répète que je peux l'ouvrir si je redémarre à partir de mon laptop et que tout fonctione?!
Avez-vous quelconque idée?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

Je dois ajouter, j'ai essayé deux installation, 
avec le disque de démarrage dans mon laptop
acec le disque dans la tour.
Même effet
ça clignote ......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

Encore un oublie,
la seule fonction de démarrage qui fonctionne est d'appuyer sur T, soit en mode Target.


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
Votre tour est "ppc" ?
Snow leo c est pour de l intel , et ne fonctionnera pas sur ppc , meme en intall en mode target


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2010)

jenseb99 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, un beau *défi* aujourd'Hui.
> Je dois installer Léopard Snow sur la tour G5 (première génération) à mon père.


C'est le défi du jour Pourtant c'est bien écrit (en petit) ici : Ordinateur Mac équipé d'un processeur Intel

En attendant, total respect, tu n'as pas reformaté ton disque dur, mais seulement celui de ton père


----------



## alaincha (6 Mai 2010)

Pour confirmer la réponse de *christophe2312*, il faut parfois prendre le temps de se documenter avant de procéder à des manipulations vouées à l'échec.


----------



## jenseb99 (6 Mai 2010)

Est-ce que c'est ce qui expliquerait que je puisse l'ouvrir avec mon laptop et non avec la tour?
Je pensais que tout les G5 était Intel.
Au moins j'ai sauvegardé les données.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mai 2010)

Les G5 (Génération 5) Processeur PowerPC. Aprrès pour avoir une tour Mac Intel, faut un Mac Pro.


----------

